# Acidophiliz +



## myotis (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi , 
 I was wondering if I could get some testimonials from people who have used Acidophiliz + . I also want to know if it works with healthy tegus. Could I use this as a preventative measure? If so how often, once a mo? 

Here's some info on it.
Pet Authority Acidophiliz+ contains highly potent lactobacillus acidophilus cultures (the healthy cultures found in yogurt that provide essential friendly bacteria) maturing in a natural medium of papaya puree and yucca shidigera. This combination of natural ingredients has been used successfully as a daily dietary supplement to help maintain good health and to help combat unhealthy bacteria. 

Triple Filtered Spring Water
Lactobacillus Acidophilus Cultures
Yucca Shidigera
Papaya Puree
Calcium
Vitamin A
Vitamin B1
Vitamin B2
Vitamin B6
Vitamin B12
Vitamin C
Vitamin D3
Vitamin E 

Oh and another thing, I don't like force feeding them because of the teeth (comes in an dropper top bottle ), could I mix this in with some ground turkey? 

Here's the link I found .
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=227" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.ph ... cts_id=227</a><!-- m -->
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

It works good on goats and pigs and puppies ... 

I give it to new born babies It helps them to digest milk ...It works fast too !!

Weather it would be good for a snake [or gold fish for that matter ] I don`t know .. 

Reptiles arn`t known to drink or have I ever heard of recommended to give them milk ..


----------



## myotis (Feb 8, 2011)

Well its made for reptiles. Not sure where the milk thing is coming from. It's just the bacteria culture found IN yogurt and dairy products (lactobacillus acidophilus). Reptile's digestive tract is pretty much bacteria as I understand. So beneficial bacteria should be well.... beneficial. I've read reviews , I just wanted the opinion of some "tegu talkers" and if they have used it on their tegus and or other reptiles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Its a milk product I am pretty sure .

It may be great for your Tegu i have just never heard of it ...


----------



## myotis (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you for your comments Montana.
Found a better site, and ended up ordering it. 
only like $11.00
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.herbalremedies.com/acidophilus-plus.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.herbalremedies.com/acidophilus-plus.html</a><!-- m -->
I know what you mean about the milk, because usually it has it. But this one struck me as interesting because it has a " dairy-free natural medium of ,Papaya Puree and Yucca Schidigera, that is specifically formulated for lizards." And papaya is one of the only fruits my tegu likes. Don't mean to call you out or anything im just informing. 

I guess I'll answer my own topic in a few days, I'll let ya know how it works. But anyone still comment on how often i should use it and any first hand experiences. Any info is helpful thx.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 8, 2011)

_Never tried it, but I've heard of it doing wonders with other reptiles. My Vet recommended it when my Colombian was having issues and going down hill. She wanted to use that, Repta Aid and Pedialyte but we went with just the other 2. Since it promotes bacteria growth it may have been the last thing she needed in her condition.

It's not a dairy product in itself but the cultures are grown in milk products. Since it's a reptile formula I would think and or hope they use something that doesn't have milk in it to grow it. Reptiles can't digest milk or maybe a lot of milk but they have to be able to process it to some degree. I'm sure in the wild they sometimes catch lactating mice, rats, rabbits, gerbils or something. 

So with that in mind if I used it, it would be in moderation. Not for just the dairy reasons alone but also because of overgrowth of bacteria. Good bacteria or bad too much of it,.. is just bad. _


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

iv done something like that with a water dragon i used to have.i gave him yogurt so get some of those good bacterias in him.i used the most striped down one of cource too tho.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

I was the first to say that I DON`T KNOW...

It works great at getting baby mammals to process milk ... 

My guess is that you will notice no difference using it or not ..

If its made from fruit I can think of no reason that it would hurt your Tegu ...

Good luck and keep us posted ....


----------



## myotis (Feb 9, 2011)

Ugh got backordered but I'll post my experience, dosage, and results as soon as I get it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

Great !!

I could see a use for it after worming or after giving antibiotics ... 

I`ve used it and have some in the cupboard at this time ..


----------

